# Your Favourite Browser



## Gizmo (21/4/14)

I have been a die hard google chrome user for a long time however, I have had a few issues as of late, and in terms of web development firefox is far better. Anyway I have been using FireFox for the past few weeks now and I have changed to firefox as my all time favorite browser


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/14)

I gave up on Firefox a few years ago... they went through a really crappy stage and I tried Chrome and have loved it ever since. I really like the way I can "log in" and no matter what PC I'm on all my bookmarks and favorites are right where they should be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (21/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Gizmo (21/4/14)

I agree on those aspects of the saved bookmarks Rob..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (21/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## devdev (21/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gizmo (21/4/14)

- The only time you are allowed to use Internet Explorer is when you're downloading Chrome or Mozilla.

- Microsoft CEO will personally apologize to the last remaining Internet Explorer user.

- Internet Explorer 10 will allow you to download Google Chrome up to 5 times faster.

- Best news of all: “Internet Explorer” does NOT work on Apple Macintosh.

- If Monday was a browser, it would be Internet Explorer.

- That awkward moment when you accidentally click on Internet Explorer & you have to wait for it to load so you can close it again.

- Internet Explorer has to make a commercial to get people to use it even though it’s already automatically installed in every pc.

- Turtle: nothing is slower than me. Snail: are you sure? How about Internet Explorer?

- Internet Explorer: The best browser for downloading another browser.

- Internet Explorer continues to blow me away with its speed and ease of use. – said no one, ever.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (21/4/14)

On a windows PC, I prefer Firefox, simply because the add-ons that I use make it the most personalized browser for me. What I don't like about firefox is the amount of RAM she can consume over the course of a day, have to shut it down at least once a day to clear that up. Those problems aside, still my No1.

edit: oh and I run on the beta channel


----------



## johan (21/4/14)

I can't speak for Windoze, but on a Linux box Firefox & especially Thor browser rocks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (21/4/14)

poll now updated to include my current main browser, Opera  
firefox has been giving me so much hassles of late that opera has come to the front. still use firefox for browsing every now and then though


----------



## thekeeperza (21/4/14)

johan said:


> I can't speak for Windoze, but on a Linux box Firefox & especially Thor browser rocks.


What is this "Windoze" of which you speak? ??
Agree here @johan, Firefox on Linux is top drawer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (21/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I gave up on Firefox a few years ago... they went through a really crappy stage and I tried Chrome and have loved it ever since. I really like the way I can "log in" and no matter what PC I'm on all my bookmarks and favorites are right where they should be.


Firefox has a sync function - just doesn't use your google account.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/4/14)

In this house ie is lovingly referred to as internet exploder

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (22/4/14)

I switched from IE to Chrome about 3 years ago
Mainly for its simple interface that took up less screen real estate. 

Havent looked at other browsers since. Chrome still works fine for me

I suppose unless you are really into testing all the browsers you use what you have until something goes wrong. So i wouldnt even know how the other browsers compare now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy (22/4/14)

Chrome for me on notebook, but I use Safari on ipad/iphone. If roaming I will use Opera mini on ipad/iphone due to low data requirement Opera mini requires.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hein510 (30/4/14)

Chrome on windows, been using it since foreva! O and dolphin browser on android! Awesome browser! Would like if it was on windows!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Evil (30/4/14)

Chrome on windows and firefox on Linux for me

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## crack2483 (30/4/14)

Chrome and Firefox.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (30/4/14)

Must say that firefox on android is pretty sweet, prefer it over chrome and the add-ons are smooth and just work.


----------



## Derick (30/4/14)

Our site has stats software and I found the following interesting - these are the browsers used to access our site in order from most to least
Chrome
Firefox
I.E (various versions)
Android Browser
Netscape (yes netscape!)
Unknown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (30/4/14)

Netscape survived y2k? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (30/4/14)

I think Netscape released their source code at some point before they went bust - so I suspect it is people that have built their own browser using netscape code and just left the Netscape identifier somewhere in the code


----------



## ET (13/5/14)

hey has anyone heard of the browser called Maxthon ? trying it out now and it seems well cool


----------



## Gizmo (13/5/14)

Shew, I triad maxthon back in the early 2000's. So they still going, will check it out!


----------



## Sir Vape (13/5/14)

Chrome PC and phone and Safari on Ipad


----------



## Jase (16/5/14)

Chrome on my home desktop, FF on the lappy and, due to restrictions at work, IE on the work pc (some crappy mumbo jumbo about corporate policy).

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

